# precaria



## laurika

hi, can anyone help me with word precaria?
the context is: Bassa precaria accumulatori - rifare accumulatori.
I have ttried to find the meaning on internet, anyway I wasnt succesful  

I d be grateful for your help  

bye,L.


----------



## DDT

I confess I don't understand the context...anyway "precaria" is the feminine form of Italian "precario" which means "precarious"

DDT


----------



## walnut

If the context is the same as in previous posts, couldn't it be 'precarica'? It would make sense: 'Low accumulator (= storage battery) precharge'.  Ciao! Walnut


----------



## Marc1

walnut said:
			
		

> If the context is the same as in previous posts, couldn't it be 'precarica'? It would make sense: 'Low accumulator (= storage battery) precharge'.  Ciao! Walnut



I agree, "Per verifica periodica della precarica degli accumulatori"


----------



## laurika

Ehi, thank you a lot, now I see it might be a mistake in the text
firstly I didn t  even think of this possibility
this way it makes sense...
thank you dears for your help,

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Silvia

What's in bocca al lupo for?


----------



## DDT

Nothing but a wish for good luck, I guess   

DDT


----------



## Silvia

It doesn't make much sense to me!


----------



## Lupisor Lupetto

silviap said:
			
		

> What's in bocca al lupo for?




"In bocca al lupo"= "break a leg"


----------



## laurika

Yes, I meant it the way as: good luck! Isn t it correct? What shall I use when next time I will want to wish someone good luck?

bye, thanks


----------



## Alfry

laurika said:
			
		

> Yes, I meant it the way as: good luck! Isn t it correct? What shall I use when next time I will want to wish someone good luck?
> 
> bye, thanks


You can use "in bocca al lupo", that is word by word "in the mouth of a wolf", meaning " good luck as you correctly wrote. the answer to your "in bocca al lupo" should be "crepi il lupo" or the shorter "crepi" meaning "let the wolf die".

People, in Italy, usually think that saying "buona fortuna" (good luck) can be ominous. It ca n be considered superstition. So "in bocca al lupo is often used instead.

I hope I was clear enough.
Ciao 
Alfredo


----------



## Lupisor Lupetto

laurika said:
			
		

> Yes, I meant it the way as: good luck! Isn t it correct? What shall I use when next time I will want to wish someone good luck?
> 
> bye, thanks




you can say "In bocca al lupo" without problems, although you can use the more simple "buona fortuna"


----------



## Silvia

Laurika,

secondo me se dici "in bocca al lupo", ci dev'essere una ragione.

A = Ho un esame di storia domani
B = In bocca al lupo!

C = Ho un colloquio di lavoro martedì prossimo
D = In bocca al lupo!

E = Addio, ti auguro ogni bene
F = Grazie, buona fortuna anche a te

In generale, si dice buona fortuna. 'In bocca al lupo' è una formula augurale utilizzata in particolari occasioni.

E' più chiaro così?


----------



## Marc1

In bocca al lupo .... puzza


----------



## laurika

silviap said:
			
		

> Laurika,
> 
> secondo me se dici "in bocca al lupo", ci dev'essere una ragione.
> 
> A = Ho un esame di storia domani
> B = In bocca al lupo!
> 
> C = Ho un colloquio di lavoro martedì prossimo
> D = In bocca al lupo!
> 
> E = Addio, ti auguro ogni bene
> F = Grazie, buona fortuna anche a te
> 
> In generale, si dice buona fortuna. 'In bocca al lupo' è una formula augurale utilizzata in particolari occasioni.
> 
> E' più chiaro così?


si, grazie, e piu chiaro cosi. ciao


----------



## laurika

Marc1 said:
			
		

> In bocca al lupo .... puzza


boh? I don t understand...
puzza  nf  foulness 
puzza (puzza) nf  pong 
puzza (puzza) nf  reek 
puzza (puzza) nf  stench 
puzza (puzza) nf  stink 

Compound Forms 
che puzza adj  foul-smelling 

For puzzare:
puzzare (puzzare) nf  have a bad smell 
puzzare (puzzare) nf  stink 
puzzare (puzzare) v  pong 
puzzare (puzzare) v  smell 

BUT WHAT IS THE MEANING???


----------



## Silvia

I guess he meant: it stinks (it sucks) or in Italian: fa schifo.

Ma questa è solo una mia interpretazione, dovrai aspettare Marc per la risposta!


----------



## Marc1

Be... chi ha mai sentito di un lupo con l'alito profumato?


----------



## Alfry

ahahahaha, bella questa

il fatto è che se hai avuto la fortuna di arrivare a sentirne l'alito sei fortunato per raccontarlo.

in ogni caso credo che Marc1 intendesse "it stinks"

is it correct, Marc1?


----------



## walnut

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Be... chi ha mai sentito di un lupo con l'alito profumato?


 Beh, se solo vagamente assomiglia a quello del mio cane...  Walnut


----------



## Alfry

credo che l'odore di cane bagnato sia imbattibile...
mi correggo è peggio "cane bagnato dopo 7 giorni"

bleuuuurg


----------



## Marc1

walnut said:
			
		

> Beh, se solo vagamente assomiglia a quello del mio cane...  Walnut



Imagina il lupo che mangia pure le carogne.

A proposito, ci sono ancora lupi in Italia o gli avete fucilati tutti?
Capisco le cicogne si puó fare la zuppa, ma i lupi?


----------



## Silvia

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Imagina il lupo che mangia pure le carogne.
> 
> A proposito, ci sono ancora lupi in Italia o *li * avete fucilati tutti?
> Capisco le cicogne si pu*ò* fare la zuppa, ma i lupi?


Ewwww  Marc would you be so kind and behave? At least when I'm around. Thank you


----------



## Marc1

silviap said:
			
		

> Ewwww  Marc would you be so kind and behave? At least when I'm around. Thank you



Humm ma che ho detto di male?  
Ci sono ancora lupi o non ci sono piú?  

Ci sono ancora cicogne o sono tutte finite in pentola?


----------



## Silvia

Scusa ma il solo pensare alle carogne mi fa stare male, che ci vuoi fare...  

Sì, i lupi ci sono eccome, in alcune zone montane. Per quanto riguarda le cicogne, non lo so, ma non credo siano state mangiate, come dici tu.


----------



## Alfry

io ho più paura delle persone che dei lupi.
I'm afraid of people more then I'm of wolves.

scusate un attimo... le cicogne non servono per i bambini?
I beg your pardon... aren't storks used to bring babies?


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> io ho più paura delle persone che dei lupi.
> I'm afraid of people more then I'm of wolves.



Perdono, un momento per grammatica, se posso interrompere questa conversazione deliziosa dell'alito dei lupi e delle cicogne cotte...!   
E non posso spiegarlo, ma nel secondo caso di "I'm", non puoi usare la contrazione.  Deve essere "I am." Forse qualcun'altra persona può articolare la regola...?

Pardon, a moment for grammar, if I can interrupt this delicious conversation of wolves' breath and steamed storks...!    
And I can't explain it, but in the second instance of "I'm", you may not use the contraction. It must be "I am." Maybe someone else can articulate the rule...?

Lsp


----------



## Marc1

lsp said:
			
		

> Perdono, un momento per grammatica, se posso interrompere questa conversazione deliziosa dell'alito dei lupi e delle cicogne cotte...!
> 
> E non posso spiegarlo, ma nel secondo caso di "I'm", non puoi usare la contrazione.  Deve essere "I am." Forse qualcun'altra persona può articolare la regola...?
> 
> Pardon, a moment for grammar, if I can interrupt this delicious conversation of wolves' breath and steamed storks...!
> And I can't explain it, but in the second instance of "I'm", you may not use the contraction. It must be "I am." Maybe someone else can articulate the rule...?
> 
> Lsp



I'm positive you can say I'm. (pronuncia = am) 
As far as writing it is concerned, it's coloquial certainly not formal.   
But you can also say "whatzup?"  (never start with "but", try to start facing forward.)
Or " whatsamatterwithyou?"    (accento sulla terza 'a' )
PS
Only kidding


----------



## morgana

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Humm ma che ho detto di male?
> Ci sono ancora lupi o non ci sono piú?
> 
> Ci sono ancora cicogne o sono tutte finite in pentola?




We have a big problem with hunting down here...


----------



## Alfry

can someone help me undestand why I cannot use "I'm"?
one of my goals is to improve my English...

thanks


----------



## lsp

Alfry said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of people more then I'm of wolves.





			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> I'm positive you can say I'm. (pronuncia = am)
> As far as writing it is concerned, it's coloquial certainly not formal.
> But you can also say "whatzup?"  (never start with "but", try to start facing forward.)
> Or " whatsamatterwithyou?"    (accento sulla terza 'a' )
> PS
> Only kidding



In the second "I'm" only (the first usage is fine), and it couldn't be pronounced "am" in this situation either. Not an issue of formality. 

Proverò a vedere se c'è una regola, ma insisterei comunque, forse perché suona veramente male in inglese. C'è un anglofono che può spiegare meglio?

P.S. we say wazz*up* and wassamatta*you*


----------



## Silvia

Ci provo, ma io con le regole a memoria non vado molto d'accordo... Non puoi contrarre, di solito (ma ci sono eccezioni) quando il verbo essere è da solo (cioè non utilizzato come ausiliare) e deve essere evidenziato in qualche modo, per esempio
 What's it?   
 What is it?   

Non so quanto la mia spiegazione sia giusta, per favore contestatemi!


----------



## lisetta

You would have to write out the second 'I am' in full because there is no adjective, it is implicit. 
But you could say:
'I'm afraid of people more than I'm afraid of wolves',  although it is perhaps a bit cumbersome.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Alfry

that's great.

let's recap all we said.
I cannot use "I'm" if it is not used as an auxiliary verb or when it is alone in the sentence.

What I would like to know is:

- is that a grammatical rule?
- does it sound improperly?

thanks for your help


----------



## lisetta

_
- is that a grammatical rule?
- does it sound *wrong*? _(you woudn't say 'improperly')

Hmm, you ask difficult questions! I'm afraid in England grammar is barely taught in schools, unless you are studying a foreign language. I think it is a grammatical rule, but perhaps somebody with more knowledge of English grammar will be able to tell you for sure. Also, does what sound wrong? It certainly sounds wrong, and is wrong, to say 'I'm afraid more of people than *I'm* of wolves'.

Hope you get more clarification if you need it!


----------



## Alfry

thank you.

so the second "I'm" was wrong but what if I write ... than I am of wolves? is it wrong too?


----------



## Gianni

La contrazione "I'm" si sente e si vede dappertutto.  Scrivela in Google e saltano 47,800,000 colpi (hits?)

Mi scusa per gli errori in italiano.  Gianni


----------



## Gianni

so the second "I'm" was wrong but what if I write ... than I am of wolves? is it wrong too?

"than I am of wolves" non è un sbaglio. È corretto. Generalmente si sente "than I am of wolves" più spesso che "than I'm of wolves" il quale non suona bene, almeno ai miei orecchi. Regarding Lisette's post, she is correct in using "than I'm afraid of wolves" (Riguardo al post di Lisette, lei è corretto usando "than I'm afraid of wolves".) 

Per chiarificare:
I'm more afraid of people than I'm afraid of wolves.
I'm more afraid of people than I am of wolves. Gianni


----------



## Gianni

What's it?  


You can say, for instance, "What's it to you?" (Un'espressione  che provoca  una che sentala.)   Pensando sul tipo di tempo che sarà nella giornata, si dice "What's it going to be like today, piove,neve o sole?"  

Accolgo lietamente correzioni (certamente, ci sono più di un sbaglio) nel mio italiano!
Gianni


----------



## DDT

Gianni said:
			
		

> What's it?
> 
> 
> You can say, for instance, "What's it to you?" (Un'espressione  che provoca  una che sentala.)   Pensando sul tipo di tempo che sarà nella giornata, si dice "What's it going to be like today, piove,neve o sole?"
> 
> Accolgo lietamente correzioni (certamente, ci sono più di un sbaglio) nel mio italiano!
> Gianni



Hi Gianni,
Welcome to WR forums / Benvenuto ai forum WR.
Since you asked let me please make some corrections

Pensando al tipo di tempo che farà in giornata, si dice "What's it going to be like today, pioggia, neve o sole?
Accetto con piacere correzioni (certamente, c'è più di un errore) al mio italiano!

DDT


----------



## Alfry

Gianni said:
			
		

> so the second "I'm" was wrong but what if I write ... than I am of wolves? is it wrong too?
> 
> "than I am of wolves" non è un sbaglio. È corretto. Generalmente si sente "than I am of wolves" più spesso che "than I'm of wolves" il quale non suona bene, almeno ai miei orecchi. Regarding Lisette's post, she is correct in using "than I'm afraid of wolves" (Riguardo al post di Lisette, lei è corretto usando "than I'm afraid of wolves".)
> 
> Per clarificare:
> I'm more afraid of people than I'm afraid of wolves.
> I'm more afraid of people than I am of wolves. Gianni


grazie mille Gianni


----------



## Marc1

Ace!

I'm impressed, you have been flat out like a lizard drinking.
The second "I'm", doesn't sound like my bowl of rice. You got Buckleys to hear that, unless the person is a dag or a real ocker ... y would say, as probable as finding a Bunyip in a Cleanskin.  

Now let's see your investigative skills and tell me what I just wrote.... and please don't rock up with half cooked seppo bull!


----------



## Alfry

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Ace!
> 
> I'm impressed, you have been flat out like a lizard drinking.
> The second "I'm", doesn't sound like my bowl of rice. You got Buckleys to hear that, unless the person is a dag or a real ocker ... y would say, as probable as finding a Bunyip in a Cleanskin.
> 
> Now let's see your investigative skills and tell me what I just wrote.... and please don't rock up with half cooked seppo bull!


Imagine me scattered on the keyboard.


----------



## Gianni

Hi DDT,


Tanti,tanti grazie per le correzioni!

Sono sicuro che sai che "DDT" vuole dire una pesticide, l'uso di cui è vietato negli stati uniti?


----------

